# "destroy the show by 2006"



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I used my DVR to record a show on the History Channel. I was suprised that the show was preceded by a message advising me that if I taped the show I could use it up until January 2006. Very odd, it was not a message from Dish, at least I don't think so, I think it was from the show owners. Is this something new ?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll assume it was just a "slate" and is part of the program itself (ie. can you freeze-frame it, etc.).

Sounds like a usage "license". I've seen similar stuff for educational programming.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I used my DVR to record a show on the History Channel. I was suprised that the show was preceded by a message advising me that if I taped the show I could use it up until January 2006. Very odd, it was not a message from Dish, at least I don't think so, I think it was from the show owners. Is this something new ?


What program was it and which DVR do you have? I record off of History all the time and I've never seen that.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> I used my DVR to record a show on the History Channel. I was suprised that the show was preceded by a message advising me that if I taped the show I could use it up until January 2006. Very odd, it was not a message from Dish, at least I don't think so, I think it was from the show owners. Is this something new ?


You probably recorded a program for "Cable in the Classroom." What's going on is that PUBLIC display of a recorded TV program is against the copyright of most if not all commercial TV stations. Remember that the stations own the copyrights to television programs shown. The courts long ago settled that you as an individual, can record a show for your own personal use and keep that tape/media for ever and ever. However, the PUBLIC DISPLAY part of the copyright is still intact.

The disclaimer you saw at the beginning of the show is an enabler, not a restriction. It allows teachers to show the program to audiences (who presumably paid for a class and therefore paid for attendance) until the date stated. Basically, teathers can use this program without the need to pay royalties to the copyright holder legally.

This is a standard "enabling" disclaimer on many educational TV programs as well.

See ya
Tony


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> You probably recorded a program for "Cable in the Classroom." What's going on is that PUBLIC display of a recorded TV program is against the copyright of most if not all commercial TV stations. Remember that the stations own the copyrights to television programs shown. This is a standard "enabling" disclaimer on many educational TV programs as well.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Thanks , it was a show about The Christmas Truce, World War I .


----------

